# Do you think it's a husky/gsd mix????



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what mix my dog is.....Could anyone have a guess?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that is a decent guess. It can be tough to tell for sure with puppies, once done growing it should be more clear. For now I think gsd/husky is a good guess.


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

No comment on the breed but oh my goodness he is cute! I bet he's going to be a little nightmare, LOL!


----------



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

Oooh its a she...
Can't imagine what a nightmare....hahahaha...
She's really energetic and until now she has a lot of husky traits...Oh my God we went for a groenendael and we wound up with this mix....
I must say,I like her more that wayShe's our little princess


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Then she's going to be quite the diva. 

I wasn't sure so I always default to "he".


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is a cutie! She also looks Husky/GSD. I think that is a pretty good guess. I bet she keeps you busy,busy,busy!


----------



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha yesterday we went out for our first walk and she was running,running,running,running up and down,not chasing anything in particular but.....She wasn't even a liiiitlle tired when we left!Such a dog...


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

i definitely see shepherd in her fur pattern and coloring. if she has husky in her it'll show come shed season. the hair will come in clumps and you can spend ages just pulling hair directly off the dog. of all the husky mix dogs ive ever met, they all had this trait regardless of what they were crossed with. 

another thing to look at is the dog's build as it ages as well as the way the skin is, if it's more taught or flabby feeling


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Trust me, GSDs shed like craziness, too. She is adorable, and I think husky x GSD is a good guess.


----------



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

Guys I don't know.......When we took her they told us that it was a groenendael and the guy that gave her to us insisted that her littermates were total black obviously looking like belgians...He said that she might have an ancestor that is a gsd or something because there are obvious similarities.....
I don't care about the breed that much but my curiosity......ooooh I'm gonna die if I dont find out!
Here's 2 recent photos, she is now 11 weeks old.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Different males can impregnate the female, so it's possible that one dad was a belgian shepherd and another dad was husky or shep (which was the mom?)


----------



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

Wait....you mean.....at the same time?!Her mom is supposed to be a groenendael and when we told him that she looks like a husky he freaked out.He said that there's no way she's a husky mix.He couldn't believe that the puppy has so much white on it cause when he gave her to us she was a lot more black.But he said that both parents were groenendaels and maybe a granpa or sth was a gsd....
I m soooooo confused....


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep, when the female is in heat, if different males get to her you can end up with puppies that have different dads but the same mom if the breeder wasn't careful to keep an eye on the mom and have it controlled.

It's common for GSDs and also huskies to change color a bit. GSDs mostly as puppies. Example of GSD:

















and a husky:
2 years old









5 years old









Another husky


----------



## elenigeop (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess that only if she grows up we re gonna find out for sure....She has distinctive characteristics in her face,I guess as a grown up it won't be that difficult!Believe it or not,her legs were grey-white and as time goes on they turn brownish!!!Puppy transformations....


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

She's a cutie but I don't see any Belgian Shepherd in her. 
My boy is a Groenendael/Husky and all the pupples in his litter pretty much looked like him, 6 the same colouring (all had more white than him) and 2 were black. You're girl looks more GSD to me than Belgian


----------

